# Welcher drucker soll es werden?



## P@inkiller (24. April 2011)

hallo alle miteinander, 
undzwar demletzt ist unser drucker am****h  gegangen und jetzt brauchen wir einen neune.
Nur welchen?
Deshalb meine frage an euch, könnt ihr mir einen sehr guten vorschlagen?

Also die einzigsten voraussetzungen sind, es muss ein tintenstrahldrucker sein und er sollte bis 80€ kosten .

bitte um hilfe,
mit freundlichen grußen 
P@inkiller


----------



## jimbo24 (24. April 2011)

Mit Scanner oder ohne?


----------



## P@inkiller (24. April 2011)

Mit scanner aber ohne Fax (Fax ist nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn es dabei ist, dann ist es dabei...)


----------



## P@inkiller (24. April 2011)

und er sollte Wlan besitzen


----------



## STSLeon (24. April 2011)

Ich verwende einen Hp Deskjet F4500 und er funktioniert so wie er soll. Kann das Gerät also empfehlen


----------



## Cuddleman (24. April 2011)

Wenn du das Tinte-Nachfüllen selber erledigen willst, rate ich dir zu den Canon-Serien. Entscheidender Vorteil ist die Erkennbarkeit der Tintenstände am Sichtfeld der Patronen.
Nächster Vorteil, mittels Chipresetter werden die Original-Patronen nach jeder Rückstellung des Chip's als Neu erkannt.
Der Druckkopf kann jede Tinte die im Handel erhältlich ist verarbeiten auch die anderer Druckerhersteller(nur die Tinte). Bei Problemen mit dem Drucken wie Streifenbildung, den Druckkopf ausbauen(easy) und unter Warmen bis Heißen Wasser gründlich ausspülen. Ich brauchte das selber bisher nur einmal machen und das Ergebnis dieser Prozedur war wie Neu.
Im Handel sind Nachfüllsets (zweimal 100ml) erhältlich mit denen du in den meisten Fällen bis zu 10mal Schwarz für Textdruck nachfüllen kannst und das für z.B. rund 15€ oder bei großen seperaten Einzelflaschen(je 100ml) gilt das dann auch für die Fotofarben.

Ich spreche hier von den Canon-Druckern iP4300 (bei mir ohne Probleme seit 2006) und MP550 (seit 2010). Der 4300 hat im vergleich zu dem 550 eine Schwarzpatrone mit 26ml und die Farbpatronen mit 13ml. Der MP550 besitzt degen nur bei Schwarz 19ml und bei Farbe 9ml.

Chipresetter werden je nach Druckpatronenserie ab rund 12-20€ angeboten! 

Ich empfehle aber, wenn genug Platz zum Aufstellen vorhanden ist, Drucker und Scanner getrennt zu kaufen. Die Anbindung mit WLan würde ich jedoch mit einem eventuell vorhandenen Anschluß über z.B. Fritzbox machen oder einem ähnlichen Gerät. Die feste Verbindung mit direktem Anschluß mittels USB-Kabel ist Signaltechnisch, meiner Meinung nach, die stabilste.

In Punkto Druckerpatronen bietet Brother vergleichbare Produkte an. Es ist in jedem Fall ratsam sich die Patronen vor dem Kauf anzusehen.

(z.B.Epson-Patronen sind, wenn sie sich als Leer melden, noch halb Voll. Sieht man nur wenn man diese aufsägt) 
Da ich in der Vergangenheit auch den Billigdruckern zugetan war, kann ich heute nur sagen das man alles genau abwägen muß damit man nicht unnötig hinterher drauf zahlt!!!!

Und hier einige stellvertretenden Link's: z.B.
Nachfülltinte - Tinte für Canon - tinte.de - günstige Druckerpatronen, Toner und Druckerzubehör
Tintenpatronen - Canon - Canon Pixma-Modelle - Canon Pixma MP 550 - tinte.de - günstige Druckerpatronen, Toner und Druckerzubehör
Tintenpatronen - Canon - Canon Pixma-Modelle - Canon Pixma IP 4300 - tinte.de - günstige Druckerpatronen, Toner und Druckerzubehör


----------



## P@inkiller (24. April 2011)

ok, danke schonmal, vll. kannst du mir mit meinem problem helfen das ich mit meinem jetzigen habe.

Und zwar ich habe noch einen Canon MP510, aber dieser sagt, der "Farbauffangbehälter sei voll"
und jetzt druckt er nicht mehr.
was muss ich da machen , dass er wieder funktioniert? weil zum Service zu bringen lohnt sich aus kosten gründen nicht.

was nun?

mfg


----------



## Per4mance (24. April 2011)

also zu canon kann ich nichts sagen aber mit HP bin ich immer zufrieden gewesen. wovon ich nicht begeistert war ist epson . zu laut und die druckköpfe sind immer schnell eingetrocknet.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. April 2011)

ok, welchen hp hasten du immoment?


----------



## Joel-92 (24. April 2011)

Mein HP Photosmart Drucker ist 2 Mal verreckt, wegen selbst nachgefüllten Patronen (Set war aus dem Internet).

Dann kaufte ich einen  Samsung CLP-315W. Das ist ein sehr kleiner Farblaserdrucker (ohne Scanner) für ca. 220 €. 
Er ist Netzwerkfähig (Kabel und W-Lan sind integriert) + USB.
Es gibt das gleiche Modell auch nur mit USB für ca. 200 €. 
Beim Drucker ist ein Satz Toner dabei, der bei mir über 1/2 Jahr gehalten hat, obwohl ich viel drucke.

Die Auflösung ist super und der Toner hält ewig. Ein Toner (der Drucker braucht 3 Farben + Schwarz) kostet ca. 40, hält jedoch für ca. 1200 Seiten und ist so viel sparsamer als ein Tintenstraldrucker.
Da hat sich der höhere Anschaffungspreis schnell rentiert.

Vorteile eines Laserdruckers:

- Keine Tinte und Tintenköpfe die eintrocknen können
- Toner hält ewig 
- Geringe Druckkosten
- Drucker braucht so gut wie keine Wartung (alle 5.000 Seiten muss ein neuer Resttonerbehälter rein, kann man aber selbst wechseln und kostet 10-15 € und die Trommel muss alle 25.000 Seiten ausgetauscht werden)
- Druckt sehr schnell


----------



## Cuddleman (25. April 2011)

Alle Drucker mit Tonerkartuschen scheiden bei jedem Druck Micropartikel aus, die in ihrer Schädlichkeit nach Richtwerten spezifitiert sind, aber auch wenn die Grenzwerte derer nicht überschritten werden, so bleibt es immer ein Restrisiko und da macht es die Menge der Drucke, welche sich dann als unzulässige Menge Schadstoff zusammenaddiert. 

Deshalb sollten diese Geräte in einem gut belüfteten Raum außerhalb von Aufenthaltsräumen stehen!!! 

Diese Micropartikel werden hauptsächlich durch die Atemluft aufgenommen. 
Das wissen die Hersteller alle und sehr oft, auch im Kleingedruckten, nicht offensichtlich darauf hin, so nach dem Motto " Was keiner Weiß, macht Keinen Heiß".


Zitat von Joel-92: 
"Die Auflösung ist super und der Toner hält ewig. Ein Toner (der Drucker braucht 3 Farben + Schwarz) kostet ca. 40, hält jedoch für ca. 1200 Seiten und ist so viel sparsamer als ein Tintenstraldrucker."

Wenn man sich nach dem richtet was ich angemerkt habe, unterschreitet man die Druckkosten erheblich gegenüber den Lasergeräten. Es sei denn, man will sich mit Bequemlichkeit oder im Einklang mit der Herstellergängelung, das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen. Zumal die Preise für Tinte exorbitant Hoch ausfallen, obwohl es noch nicht mal eine Handvoll Hersteller von Druckertinte gibt (Meines Wissen nach, gerade mal 3). Alle Anderen die Druckertinte verkaufen, bekommen sowas von Denen, entsprechend dem geforderten Mischungsverhältnis bzw. Eigenschaften, geliefert. Sowas kennt man aus der Lebensmittelbranche zur genüge (Hergestellt für EDEKA, Penny, o.a.).


----------



## Joel-92 (25. April 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nach dem richtet was ich angemerkt habe, unterschreitet man die Druckkosten erheblich gegenüber den Lasergeräten. Es sei denn, man will sich mit Bequemlichkeit oder im Einklang mit der Herstellergängelung, das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen. Zumal die Preise für Tinte exorbitant Hoch ausfallen, obwohl es noch nicht mal eine Handvoll Hersteller von Druckertinte gibt (Meines Wissen nach, gerade mal 3). Alle Anderen die Druckertinte verkaufen, bekommen sowas von Denen, entsprechend dem geforderten Mischungsverhältnis bzw. Eigenschaften, geliefert. Sowas kennt man aus der Lebensmittelbranche zur genüge (Hergestellt für EDEKA, Penny, o.a.).


 
Das mit diesen Micropartikeln stimmt. Aber der Drucker hat ja W-Lan, kannst ihn also problemlos in einen Raum stellen, in dem man sich nicht sdo aufhält. 
Auf keinen Fall sollte man sich einen Laserdrucker in den Raum stellen, in dem man schläft. 

Ich hatte ja schon 2 defekte Tintenstrahl-Drucker von HP, die nach dem einsetzen von selbst befüllten Patronen immer Fehler im Tintensystem zeigten.
Alles was zu diesem Fehler auf der Supportseite von HP stand half nichts. Es hätte also nur noch einschicken geholfen, hat sich aber für einen 150 € Drucker nicht gelohnt, weil der Kostenvoranschlag und Reperatur bestimmt teurer geworden wären. Die Tinte zum Nachfüllen war übrigens aus einem Tintenshop im Internet in Flaschen und extra für diese und weitere Patronen gekennzeichnet (HP 363). 
Deshalb halte ich nichts mehr von Tintenstrahldruckern.

_Ich habe diese Flaschen übrigens noch, sie sind noch mehr als 3/4 voll. In schwarz, gelb, magenta, cyan, photo magenta und photo cyan.
Falls jemand Interesse an den Auffüllflaschen hat, kann sich gerne melden. 

Drei Orginale HP 363 Patronen in Orginalverpackung in magenta und eine in cyan habe ich übrigens auch noch. Wer daran Interesse hat darf sich auch gerne melden!_


----------



## Per4mance (25. April 2011)

hier mal was zu der tonerproblematik


Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung


----------



## Joel-92 (25. April 2011)

In jedem Büro werden fast nur Laserdrucker verwendet, und meistens nicht nur einer. 
Die Mitarbeiter sitzen 5 Tage pro Woche 8 Stunden in den Räumen, in denen Laser drucker stehen und mit denen viel gedruckt wird.
Von daher würde ich weiterhin zu einem Laserdrucker raten, als zu einem Tintenstrahldrucker. 
Ich würde den Drucker halt nicht ins Schlafzimmer, Wohnzimmer oder Küche stellen.


----------



## BikeRider (2. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir den empfehlen, den ich besitze: Einen Canon Pixma MP 640.
Druckt und scannt super.


----------



## L-man (5. Mai 2011)

also ich habe einen HP Office Jet J4680, der hat W-lan und was mir am wichtigsten ist einen Scanner mit Einzelblatteinzug also man kann auch mal 20 Seiten am Stück drucken oder Scannen. Ich habe den für 70€ von Media Markt geholt. Was auch schön ist man kann den Drucker direkt mit einem Rechner über W-Lan verbinden braucht also keine Router. Hier mal ein Link zum Preisvergleich:

HP OfficeJet J4680, Tinte (CB783A) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

allerdings habe ich jetzt zur entlastung einen SW Laserdrucker angeschafft (da ich im Studium sehr viel drucken muss) , der auch nicht viel teurer war und als bonbon duplex drucken kann.


----------

